# Looking for the



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2006)

right diet, need to lose 25-35 lbs in about 45 days. Been exorcising and walking and riding a bike. Wearing a thermoil suite for two hours a day, any ideals would really help. Deadline for the valve to be replace is coming quicker these days. My diet consisit of mainly fruit and vegtables with either fish or chicken and only 6 ounches a day.

Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you considered dysentary?  

Seriously, 35 lbs in 45 days is considered unhealthy.  Usually 2 - 3 lbs a week is healthy.  

Best I can say is keep doin' what your doing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Have you considered dysentary?
> 
> Seriously, 35 lbs in 45 days is considered unhealthy. Usually 2 - 3 lbs a week is healthy.
> 
> Best I can say is keep doin' what your doing.


 
What is dysentary? never heard of it.
Terry


----------



## rmclain (Jul 11, 2006)

Since you have a heart condition, I recommend you discuss arranging a diet with your doctor/cardiologist.

R. McLain


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

First off Terry, 25-35 pounds although it may be doable in that time frame, simply isn't a "healthy" way of losing weight and could cause you some serious problems, especially with your heart condition.  The last thing you want to do is make your body go into "starvation" mode where it will slow your metabolism down.  I would first ask your doctor for some advice and follow it to the letter.  Losing weight too fast can put undue stress on your body.

Please go and talk to your doctor.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 11, 2006)

See a doctor and/or dietition, Terry. That's a lot of weight in a relatively short amount of time. I've done the starvation diet thing a few times to make weight, but the loss of muscle mass and energy that accompanies it are notable. Not something you want to take into surgery with you.

Be careful, please.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> What is dysentary? never heard of it.
> Terry


 
Heh...go to webmd and search for it...should get a laugh.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2006)

Dysentary is an awful gastrointestinal illness, Terry. You don't want it, trust me and it's a joke, not serious advice.

There is a weight loss diet some cardiologists prescribe their patients who require rapid weight loss before a surgery.  I would ask the cardiologist.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2006)

Been on the doctor diet have'nt lost the wieght, maybe it is just me.
Terry


----------



## Paul B (Jul 11, 2006)

When my Dad had heart issues the Doctor's put him on the Atkins diet. It did help for a while and he lost a lot of weight reasonably fast. :idunno: 

The "no carbs" thing would drive me loopy,well..loopier..I live for bread.:fanboy:


----------



## crushing (Jul 11, 2006)

Careful now Terry,  I asked the forum how I can lose 10 pounds of ugly fat fast, and SwordLady came over and cut my head off.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2006)

Terry

If you eat to little for the activity you are doing your body thinks it is starving and actually tries not to loose weight. 

You need a balanced diet with the right amount of calories to go along with the right activities. Wearing a thermal suite is just getting rid of water weight, which you will need to replace or you will become dehydrated, also not healthy. 

And if you have a heart condition seeing a doctor and or a nutritionist is HIGHLY recommended and loosing the weight you are talking about is a consistent weight loss of between 3.9 lbs to 5.5 lbs per week. Not exactly health weight loss. 

If you were to succeed in loosing the weight that quickly it WILL come back and very likely a greater amount than you have lost. Major fluctuations in weight are not healthy for anyone, particularly if they have a pre-existing health condition.

I also suggest buying a book on diet and nutrition and since you have seen your MD see if he/she can recommend a good nutritionist.

This one is pretty good
The Fighter's Body: An Owner's Manual : Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in the Martial Arts (Paperback) 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1880336812/104-5488649-4822312?v=glance&n=283155


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Been on the doctor diet have'nt lost the wieght, maybe it is just me.


Terry, call the doctor and tell him the weight loss plan isn't working and see what he's got to say.


----------



## karateka (Jul 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> right diet, need to lose 25-35 lbs in about 45 days. Been exorcising and walking and riding a bike. Wearing a thermoil suite for two hours a day, any ideals would really help. Deadline for the valve to be replace is coming quicker these days. My diet consisit of mainly fruit and vegtables with either fish or chicken and only 6 ounches a day.
> 
> Terry


 

ALERT!!

if you lose 35 lb in around 6-7 weeks, you will have problems. instand weight loss such as that would mean that instead of losing body fat, you lose muscle and water and alot of it. your metabolism would slow down considerably. so after the 45 days, you will have lost that weight , but your body will start to recover the water, and you will gain those lbs instantly. because your metabolism has slowed down you will also store more fat, and a few months later you will be left with more fat, more weight and less muscle (your bone structure will be affected.)


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree with everyone else who has posted - talk to your doctor.  And ditch the thermal suit; if you dehydrate you'll be in real trouble, especially in the heat.  Drinking plenty of water or other clear, no-caffeine liquids, will convince your body that you have a plentiful supply, and you will lose that water weight without stressing yourself.

Remember, also, that increasing your activity level will increase your muscle mass - and muscle weighs more than fat, but is denser - make sure you are measuring your body in several areas (waist, hips, and thighs are usually good indicators) to see if you are turning fat into muscle.  Increasing muscle mass will speed up your metabolism, which will help you lose more weight, and will also aid in your post-surgery recovery, more than just losing weight.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

I train with a guy who trains fitness trainers and he always says:

"Calories in must be less than calories out"

So I guess the key is acurately monitoring your caloric intake and making sure you burn enough calories to meet your goals. There are lots of websites out there with calculators for this type of thing. I never placed a time on it but with exercise and diet I lost about 32 lbs.


----------



## bushi jon (Jul 20, 2006)

If you intake 35% fiber to your diet you will only keep 20% of your calories. High fiber , High protein, Low fat, No ref sugar(that includes bread)


----------

